# Frustration over career choice



## nevmx (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm applying to university in upcoming January for the Fall 2014 semester. I've been trying to decide what I want to do since grade 9 and I just cannot make up my mind.
Whenever I sit down and try to decide what I want my career to be, my mind goes crazy and I simply can't think clearly and stick with a decision. I feel like I'm fighting against myself. I'm convincing myself that my thoughts are warped and I shouldn't trust my thoughts. I'm trying to filter my thoughts and opinions to only consider the true thoughts and opinions that are flying around in my head.

Like today I sat down and surfed on the university website checking programs out. I decided I want to do mining engineering because I like being out, planning and playing a part in a huge project. A minute later I decided mining is not technical enough and decided that I'd rather do nuclear engineering. A minute later I decided that there are not enough job opportunities with all the crap that's been going on in the nuclear field, and decided on electrical engineering. I then decided that I don't want to spend my life in a cubicle or in front of a computer because that would be too boring. I decided that engineering isn't a good choice for me because I'd be able to handle medicine and by being a doctor I'd have a much more important role in society. Then I decided I don't want to work night shifts in hospitals and switched to neuroscience research. Then I thought of the neuroscience field as "wannabe doctors" so I dropped that too. 

It's been going on like that for years. I feel like I need to be extremely careful with the career path choice because I have a history of quitting many jobs simply because I got bored and thought there was something better out there waiting for me. I don't want this to happen after I finish many years of studies and spend 1000s on education.

When I try to focus on what I really enjoy doing in school I realize that I enjoy physics, computers and math. But then I don't want to work on a computer all day, I'd rather be out somewhere. That's why I've been sticking more with mining engineering.

It's just that whenever I finally decide on something, I ALWAYS find a con to it that makes me look for something else.

Anyone else has this type of problem? How did you deal with it?


----------



## dietcokeaddicted (Sep 22, 2012)

I know *EXACTLY* how you feel. I had (and still have) the same indecision about which engineering course I'd take.

In my opinion, you should get an undergrad degree of either Civil, Electrical, Mechanical or Chemical engineering, because you'll have more job options in those fields, as you can later specialize in pretty much other any engineering field.

I'm also still in doubt whether I should study medicine (which is an undergrad degree here) or mechanical engineering [I like industrial engineering better, but I intend to do that as a master's degree if I go into mech engineering].

I'll graduate HS in December, and probably start university in February.
As I was obligated to choose over a month ago, I applied to engineering in one university and medicine in another three. If I don't get accepted into med school, I'll just do engineering and see if I like it.

Everyone tells me NOT to go to med school because I'm not good with people. Also, my psychiatrist told me today that med school is really socially intense, which scared me a little But I think I'll still try to do it.

But I should point out to the fact that you're thinking too much about things that don't really care, and that's only I way to make yourself more confuse. I do that A LOT too.

Based on my personal experience, I think you should stop thinking that much about the cons of professions. It's not helping at all your decision. I mean, do others really cares if mining engineering is technical, neuroscience is for wannabe doctors (is that even a stereotype?) and this type of things? No. We have social anxiety because we overanalyze everything. Take a baby step and try to stop overanalyzing you future carrer at least. It's hard, but not impossible at all. You can't predict your future.


----------

